# New Camera App on My Phone



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Or, at least a 'new to me' app. I'm not sure how long it has been around, but I just got it a few days ago. I haven't played with it much, but have been having fun so far. Here are just a couple I have taken.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Fat Joey


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hubby is always telling him he is fat, when he fluffs up. Suppose the camera proves it and then some. There are so many settings the boy is going to end up eating my phone before I get a chance to try them all out.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

That is too funny!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Poor Joey - if he's sees those he'll think 'What happened, did I join the circus or something?'


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha I love the fat Joey picture! In the second it looks like the 'two' joeys are shaped like a heart!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Too funny don't let him see or he might want to to on a diet heh.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I won't let him see, for his self esteem. The app has settings for all kinds of funny, spooky, different decades, different centuries, color fades and all sorts of fun buttons to poke. 

I loved the way the Joey heart one turned out.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol  too cute!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

The joey heart also looks like the famous two headed cockatiel! Can you imagine the trouble we'd have trying to give such a beast skritches? Twice the amount of begging in one body


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> The joey heart also looks like the famous two headed cockatiel! Can you imagine the trouble we'd have trying to give such a beast skritches? Twice the amount of begging in one body


We'd never be able to get anything else done, but twice the love!


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

I absolutely love these pictures.......gonna have to try some of these out myself.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> The joey heart also looks like the famous two headed cockatiel! Can you imagine the trouble we'd have trying to give such a beast skritches? Twice the amount of begging in one body


Vampiric, is there actually a cockatiel that has/had two heads? I've never heard of them, could you possibly link me if there is?


----------

